# Hiro Nakamura perpetually amped with Ando's supercharge vs HST



## Orochibuto (Aug 11, 2012)

The HST have a month of prep and know fully well Hiro's abilities, they dont know where he will appear.

Hiro appears in the middle of Konoha, he is fully bloodlusted.

For Hiro to win he has to either kill everyone in HST or force him to surrender.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 13, 2012)

Itachi makes this Dio Brando wannabe wish Sylar had gotten to him first.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 13, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Dio Brando wannabe



I'll let the Itachi part slide, but this? Come the fuck on, you can't be serious.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 13, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I'll let the Itachi part slide, but this? Come the fuck on, you can't be serious.



Didn't you see the episode where he used his time-stop against that super fast chick and was like "MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA"?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 13, 2012)

Hiro is a fanboy


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 13, 2012)

Hiro is a fanboy of a lot of anime/manga and sci fi stuff. Don't remember much but was he really that strong?If he can't hurt let alone kill all of them he's only really got time jumping/teleporting/time stop and that is'nt infinite. You could add Future Hiro and it would make no difference.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 13, 2012)

his stamina is also kinda humanish


----------



## Ulti (Aug 13, 2012)

He could BFR dozens at once while amped by Ando but that required the all hold hands and sing kumbaya together 

Plus some of the HST characters should be able to return.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 13, 2012)

Well the timestop had no set limit as far as I remember.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 13, 2012)

Wouldn't it give him a stroke or whatever sooner or later.

IIRC that happened in volume 4


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 13, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Wouldn't it give him a stroke or whatever sooner or later.
> 
> IIRC that happened in volume 4



That was because he had a brain tumor, also it was after Arthur stole his powers and he had to from scratch get a hold of them again, plus brain tumor. Also he is supercharged by Ando here.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 13, 2012)

But wasn't the brain tumor as a result of abusing his powers?


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 13, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> But wasn't the brain tumor as a result of abusing his powers?



The tumor was the result of Hiro teleporting more than 1 people at once, since the power is meant for Hiro only.

As long as Hiro teleport a character at a time it doesnt hurt him. Even so he has Ando's supercharge so he can at least do the feats he shouldnt be able to do without drawbacks.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 13, 2012)

Even while supercharged he would still have limits they'd just be harder to reach cause of Ando.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes he still have them, likely is that with Ando supercharge the feat he did of mass teleportation in last episode is what would be now considered "abusing" while things like teleporting 2 people at once would be ok.

Not that he cant do the mass thing, its just that will gradually develop a tumor.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 13, 2012)

Doesn't really make a difference if he has no chance of winning here either way.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 13, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Didn't you see the episode where he used his time-stop against that super fast chick and was like "MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA"?



So your an Itachi wannabe since your a fan of Itachi. Seems legit.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 13, 2012)

even if Hiro's powers were supercharged doesn't he still lack mastery over them since that Daphne speedster chick wasn't affected by them? Kizaru in his lightform should therefore also remain unaffected.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Yes he still have them, likely is that with Ando supercharge the feat he did of mass teleportation in last episode is what would be now considered "abusing" while things like teleporting 2 people at once would be ok.
> 
> Not that he cant do the mass thing, its just that will gradually develop a tumor.



Didn't he still need contact for that mass BFR?

Plus keeping time stopped while he bfr's 1/2 people at once is going to take its toll on Hiro, eventually.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 13, 2012)

How fast was Daphne again?


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 13, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> How fast was Daphne again?



When Daphne was running she could keep with normal speed with Hiro who had time slowed so much it looked it was frozen at light speed time stops so Daphne would be going at the speed of light, when supercharged she is able to go faster than light and thus go back in time.


----------

